# How to control pump speed?



## Paladone (Oct 5, 2016)

I have an EK-XTOP Revo Dual D5 PWM pump. It has 2 4 pin cables on it which I have connected to the motherboard. When I go into the bios to change the speed though, It lets me change the % speed, but when I do so, the RPM doesn't actually change. I have also tried using SpeedFan and the same thing happens, it says the % has changed but the RPM remains the same. Any idea how I can control the RPM?

Thanks


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 5, 2016)

The D5 may have a small rotary dial on the pump housing. That's the manual control, you may need a controller for software control.


----------



## Paladone (Oct 5, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> The D5 may have a small rotary dial on the pump housing. That's the manual control, you may need a controller for software control.


 Unfortunately I don't think it does have a manual control, unlike the single D5 I had in the past


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 5, 2016)

Its a PWM pump so a 4 pin header on your motherboard and controlling it through the BIOS should do. Does your board not have 4 pin headers (so its voltage controlled)?

I think that board has the option to control via voltage or PWM, make sure the header its on (should be the pump/CPU one - whatever has 4 pin should be PWM controlled) has PWM selected. You can also look in your manual as to which header supports what.


----------



## Paladone (Oct 5, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Its a PWM pump so a 4 pin header on your motherboard and controlling it through the BIOS should do. Does your board not have 4 pin headers (so its voltage controlled)?
> 
> I think that board has the option to control via voltage or PWM, make sure the header its on (should be the pump/CPU one - whatever has 4 pin should be PWM controlled) has PWM selected. You can also look in your manual as to which header supports what.


I have them on SYSFAN1 and SYSFAN2, which are both 4 pins. That's why I don't understand why it isn't working :\


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 5, 2016)

As I said, please check in the BIOS and see if you can change wherever it is plugged into to PWM control. Why do you have your pump on system fan ports? Put one in the CPU header. 

Post pictures of of your fan control options in the bios (F12 i think takes screenshots and sends it to a USB).


----------



## Paladone (Oct 5, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> As I said, please check in the BIOS and see if you can change wherever it is plugged into to PWM control. Why do you have your pump on system fan ports? Put it one the CPU header.



Ahh I see what you mean now, so the system fan headers aren't PWM by default? I'll give it a go when I get home. I'll give it a go in the CPU headers as well. Thanks for the help


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Are you changing both to the same speed?

With that pump(or pumps) if you only change one, they will both still spin at the speed of the faster pump, because the faster pump is pushing the slower one.

With that setup, it is best to have a PWM Y-Cable and connect both pumps to the same fan header.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 5, 2016)

Didn't notice he has 2 pumps...in the same loop? Why? A D5 can easily handle 2 rads and 3 blocks...


----------



## Paladone (Oct 5, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Didn't notice he has 2 pumps...in the same loop? Why? A D5 can easily handle 2 rads and 3 blocks...



I am pretty inexperienced when it comes to water cooling, and that was the one recommended to me. I guess overkill can't hurt.



newtekie1 said:


> Are you changing both to the same speed?
> 
> With that pump(or pumps) if you only change one, they will both still spin at the speed of the faster pump, because the faster pump is pushing the slower one.
> 
> With that setup, it is best to have a PWM Y-Cable and connect both pumps to the same fan header.



When i attached one cable to the CPU fan header it worked, but I was only able to control one, so I've ordered a PWM-Y cable as per your advice and that should do the trick. Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 5, 2016)

Paladone said:


> When i attached one cable to the CPU fan header it worked, but I was only able to control one, so I've ordered a PWM-Y cable as per your advice and that should do the trick. Thanks



There are two CPU fan headers on that motherboard. One at the right side near the RAM, and the other at the top left. Use both of them, one for each pump, with no need to buy extra parts. Check the manual for exactly where they are. They are marked on the motherboard and CPU FAN 1 and CPU FAN 2


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 5, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> There are two CPU fan headers on that motherboard. One at the right side near the RAM, and the other at the top left. Use both of them, one for each pump, with no need to buy extra parts. Check the manual for exactly where they are. They are marked on the motherboard and CPU FAN 1 and CPU FAN 2


Winner winner!!!!!



Paladone said:


> I am pretty inexperienced when it comes to water cooling, and that was the one recommended to me. I guess overkill can't hurt.


Was that advice from here???????????????? 

Slow down my man... ask the questions and get answers first... you NEED to. You yourself said you are not experienced so don't jump the gun. Let the good people here take care of you.


----------



## Paladone (Oct 5, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> There are two CPU fan headers on that motherboard. One at the right side near the RAM, and the other at the top left. Use both of them, one for each pump, with no need to buy extra parts. Check the manual for exactly where they are. They are marked on the motherboard and CPU FAN 1 and CPU FAN 2


 Unfortunately the cabling will only reach the header on the right side of the board  No biggy though, I'll have the PWM-Y cord tomorrow and should be good. Appreciate the advice though.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 5, 2016)

Paladone said:


> Unfortunately the cabling will only reach the header on the right side of the board  No biggy though, I'll have the PWM-Y cord tomorrow and should be good. Appreciate the advice though.



You don't wanna run pumps off your cpu headers power wise. You'll run a VERY HIGH chance of burning those headers out. Pull the blue PWM wire out, tape them together and connect them to the PWM extension. Connect one RPM yellow wire if you want rpm sensing, or both using the other 2nd cpu header. Then power the two left over 4pin power with a molex adapter. Your pumps should have come with molex adapters regardless. Iirc a D5 Vario draws 23w. That's not exactly what I would want going thru my MB, times two.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 5, 2016)

thesmokingman said:


> You don't wanna run pumps off your cpu headers power wise. You'll run a VERY HIGH chance of burning those headers out. Pull the blue PWM wire out, tape them together and connect them to the PWM extension. Connect one RPM yellow wire if you want rpm sensing, or both using the other 2nd cpu header. Then power the two left over 4pin power with a molex adapter. Your pumps should have come with molex adapters regardless. Iirc a D5 Vario draws 23w. That's not exactly what I would want going thru my MB, times two.


One pumps a risk two seams a danger to me.


----------



## Paladone (Oct 5, 2016)

thesmokingman said:


> You don't wanna run pumps off your cpu headers power wise. You'll run a VERY HIGH chance of burning those headers out. Pull the blue PWM wire out, tape them together and connect them to the PWM extension. Connect one RPM yellow wire if you want rpm sensing, or both using the other 2nd cpu header. Then power the two left over 4pin power with a molex adapter. Your pumps should have come with molex adapters regardless. Iirc a D5 Vario draws 23w. That's not exactly what I would want going thru my MB, times two.





theoneandonlymrk said:


> One pumps a risk two seams a danger to me.



Each pump is also connected to the PSU via molex. Would they still draw power from the headers? Is there a video or something that shows how to do what you explained?




EarthDog said:


> Winner winner!!!!!
> 
> Was that advice from here????????????????
> 
> Slow down my man... ask the questions and get answers first... you NEED to. You yourself said you are not experienced so don't jump the gun. Let the good people here take care of you.



It was actually a friend who recommended it. That being said I guess he's not super experienced with water cooling either, but he has built a couple of water cooled rigs before. I guess it's a lesson for the future. I do really appreciate the help everyone here has given me


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 5, 2016)

Paladone said:


> Each pump is also connected to the PSU via molex. Would they still draw power from the headers? Is there a video or something that shows how to do what you explained?



Molex is how they are supposed to be powered so you are good there. The 4pins coming from the pump are for PWM control and rpm sensing. From the posts above it gave the impression you were going to power the pumps off the headers which is a no no in watercooling. Anyways with that cleared up, you can either get two 4pin extensions or use the PWM splitter. I would go ahead and get two extensions since that will allow you to monitor both pump speeds via the rpm sensors. The splitter will forgo one rpm lead so you won't know what the 2nd pump is doing. That said the topic of running dual pumps is a whole other matter for another thread.


----------



## Paladone (Oct 5, 2016)

thesmokingman said:


> Molex is how they are supposed to be powered so you are good there. The 4pins coming from the pump are for PWM control and rpm sensing. From the posts above it gave the impression you were going to power the pumps off the headers which is a no no in watercooling. Anyways with that cleared up, you can either get two 4pin extensions or use the PWM splitter. I would go ahead and get two extensions since that will allow you to monitor both pump speeds via the rpm sensors. The splitter will forgo one rpm lead so you won't know what the 2nd pump is doing. That said the topic of running dual pumps is a whole other matter for another thread.



Ahh right thanks, I ordered two splitters. Seeing as the cabling only just won't reach the upper left CPU header, I imagine I could just have the splitter act as an extension cable if it reaches?


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 5, 2016)

Yea, you can use them as extensions if forced to. Just make sure to be aware of the wiring as splitters should not replicate the rpm sensor if done right and sometimes not done right.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 10, 2016)

Paladone said:


> I have them on SYSFAN1 and SYSFAN2, which are both 4 pins. That's why I don't understand why it isn't working :\


SYSFAN headers are never PWM, mainly for the reason that they are used for case fan connections and usually set to full speed. They have 4-pin sockets only to accommodate the 4-pin plug PWM fans, makes it simple for manufacturing.  I have yet to hear about any header other then CPU_FAN/CPU_OPT being software controlled and/or PWM.


----------



## Grings (Oct 11, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> SYSFAN headers are never PWM, mainly for the reason that they are used for case fan connections and usually set to full speed. They have 4-pin sockets only to accommodate the 4-pin plug PWM fans, makes it simple for manufacturing.  I have yet to hear about any header other then CPU_FAN/CPU_OPT being software controlled and/or PWM.



Quite a few newer boards have PWM control over every header, I have the cheapest of the Asus ROG z170 boards and it has PWM and DC control over every header


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 11, 2016)

Grings said:


> Quite a few newer boards have PWM control over every header, I have the cheapest of the Asus ROG z170 boards and it has PWM and DC control over every header



Just because the manual say it does, doesnt make it true. It's not that I don't believe you, I'm being skeptical, but I'd like to see what program you use and control the PWM SYSFAN header speed.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 11, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Just because the manual say it does, doesnt make it true. It's not that I don't believe you, I'm being skeptical, but I'd like to see what program you use and control the PWM SYSFAN header speed.



Seriously?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2016)

+1

I have an x99 and z170 asus rog board, they both have pwm and voltage control across their headers.

Not all boards do this but more and more do, especially on midrange or better you are getting more control via the headers from bios/software.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> +1
> 
> I have an x99 and z170 asus rog board, they both have pwm and voltage control across their headers.
> 
> Not all boards do this but more and more do, especially on midrange or better you are getting more control via the headers from bios/software.


My P9X79 Deluxe only has 4-pin fan headers (4 chassis, 2 cpu I think,) and all of them can be controlled via PWM or voltage. Point being that this is becoming more and more common.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 11, 2016)

Thats good to see this change, Its about time too. I hope it becomes standard on every motherboard not just a few.


----------

